# Marty's Steamup Finally Here



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Waiting for the big day tomorrow at the Best Western. More people arriving all the time.
















Kay Cedarleaf and Reba Henson Wanda Jackson and Christy Alsbrook
















Bruce Stockbridge Dave Hottmann and Henson Tittle
















Bernie Alsbrook and Terry Jackson Stan Cedarleaf seated, Miitch Mitchell
















Dan and Rita Patterson Ron Senek and JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Holly........... Keep 'em coming..........


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Top left image....... Kay Cedarleaf and Reba Henson... 
Middle left Wanda Jackson and Christy Alsbrook then Bruce Stockbridge
I'm seated talking with Mitch Mitchell Dan and Rita Patterson checking in....

then Ron Senek and JJ.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 24 Sep 2010 05:19 AM 
Top left image....... Kay Cedarleaf and Reba Henson... 
Middle left Wanda Jackson and Christy Alsbrook then Bruce Stockbridge
I'm seated talking with Mitch Mitchell Dan and Rita Patterson checking in....

then Ron Senek and JJ.
Stan, did I get the names you mentioned correct in the originating reply?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure to get plenty of pics of the LS also. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I look forward to attending Marty's shindig once I retire in a few years! Have fun folks! One of you steam guys boil some water for me!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a great photo start to the festivities...keep em coming.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve........... Second row right image.... Dave Hottmann and Henson Tittle

Third row left image... Bernie Alsbrook and Terry Jackson. Right image.. Stan Cedarleaf seated, Miitch Mitchell standing.

Rest OK.... Thanks.....


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Fixed all the red x's.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ron Senek on 25 Sep 2010 04:18 AM 
Fixed all the red x's.




















This has to be the greatest photo I have ever seen........


----------

